# New bucket seat plastics



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

I have a nice set of 68 gto buckets with head rest option. I was going to keep original plastics but they are not perfect and have a little scratching. The back plastics can be scratched with your finger nail if you try hard enough. Will prep and vinyl part harden the plastic?

Every day my car get closer to perfect and I wonder should I buy new seat plastics for the perfect look. Ive heard the plastics are not as strong as oem but does that matter when its installed and money is not a factor in my decision making.

Thanks for any help and opinions on thoses who have bought new plastics is welcome


----------



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

'Will prep and vinyl part harden the plastic? ' I can't see how paint will improve the surface of the plastic besides the aesthetics. Paint is only as good as the substrate. Just my 2cents.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

par4n1 said:


> I have a nice set of 68 gto buckets with head rest option. I was going to keep original plastics but they are not perfect and have a little scratching. The back plastics can be scratched with your finger nail if you try hard enough. Will prep and vinyl part harden the plastic?
> 
> Every day my car get closer to perfect and I wonder should I buy new seat plastics for the perfect look. Ive heard the plastics are not as strong as oem but does that matter when its installed and money is not a factor in my decision making.
> 
> Thanks for any help and opinions on thoses who have bought new plastics is welcome


Use a high quality dye/paint to coat the original parts. I have had excellent results using SEM Color Coat. It is durable and will resist scratches better than the chalky, dried out surface. BUT, if your parts are badly deteriorated, you will probably need to replace them. 

The aftermarket replacements don't have the same fastener provisions and bosses, so I find them more difficult to work with. They will work fine but will need patience and fine-tuning for best fit.


----------

